# Find out your baby name if you were born today



## Lunasong (Mar 15, 2011)

This website has a name generator based on your current name, your sex, the year you were born, and your current name's popularity ranking the year you were born. I am sure the popularity ranking is from USA.

My name today would be "Claire."


----------



## Figleaf (Jun 10, 2014)

I would be Kali  but my 1930s name is Donald. Go figure... anyone know any 80 year old ladies named Donald?


----------



## Ingélou (Feb 10, 2013)

I would be *Olivia* - from Mollie to Ollie! :lol:

However, the character of Olivia in *Twelfth Night* - loyal, emotional, enjoying argy-bargy with her Fool, and given to unrealistic vows - is not too unlike. 

PS - I tried the first time with my given name Mary & got Olivia; the second time I tried my diminutive, Mollie, and got - ta da - *Freya!* A Norse goddess - now that, I can live with!


----------



## Taggart (Feb 14, 2013)

Mason yet! That's a surname as in Mason-Dixon









Interestingly, the names swing about between James, Robert and John until the 1980s when we get Jason and then Matthew and finally Mason


----------



## Nereffid (Feb 6, 2013)

Decided to put in a few composer names, with 1950 as an arbitrary birth date.

Wolfgang (no Amadeus) -> Bentlee
Ludwig -> Demetrius
John (no Johann) Sebastian -> Mason Conrad
Carl Philip Emmanuel -> Levi Thomas Alessandro
George Frederick -> Anthony Jose
Claude -> Jesse
Arnold -> Abel
Igor -> too obscure!
Pierre -> Legend :lol:


----------



## GreenMamba (Oct 14, 2012)

*Logan*. Also suitable as a last name. However, if I enter the shortened version of my first name, I get Maverick. Who names their child Maverick?


----------



## MoonlightSonata (Mar 29, 2014)

My name would be "William".
That's my brother's actual name  

Edit: My middle name becomes "Jeremiah". I tried my surname, which became "Abdulaziz"! So now I'm William Jeremiah Abdulaziz.


----------



## Lukecash12 (Sep 21, 2009)

Apparently it's Xavier. Not much of an Irish name.


----------



## Skilmarilion (Apr 6, 2013)

Nereffid said:


> Decided to put in a few composer names, with 1950 as an arbitrary birth date.
> 
> Wolfgang (no Amadeus) -> Bentlee
> Ludwig -> Demetrius
> ...


A few based on their actual birth year:

Colton Schnittke
Brayden Glass
Bryant Berio
Tucker Reich


----------



## omega (Mar 13, 2014)

When I give the English equivalent of my name:
Liam
I prefer my actual name...

When I give my real name:
Idris
It sounds rather like a girl's name, doesn't it? But I quite like it, though.


----------



## SixFootScowl (Oct 17, 2011)

I would be David instead of Paul.


----------



## Albert7 (Nov 16, 2014)

Silas...

Okay Silas Marner... noooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo


----------



## SarahNorthman (Nov 19, 2014)

Not my favorite name of all time. But at least I didn't get a manly name


----------



## SarahNorthman (Nov 19, 2014)

Albert7 said:


> Silas...
> 
> Okay Silas Marner... noooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo


That name will forever remind me of A Christmas Story. Kids had the same reaction.


----------



## SarahNorthman (Nov 19, 2014)

Nereffid said:


> Decided to put in a few composer names, with 1950 as an arbitrary birth date.
> 
> Wolfgang (no Amadeus) -> Bentlee
> Ludwig -> Demetrius
> ...


I cannot picture any of them with these 50's names! Bentlee?! Though I must say I do love the name Amadeus.


----------



## Guest (May 25, 2015)

I would be Noah. No.


----------



## musicrom (Dec 29, 2013)

*Phoenix*?????????

What kind of name is that? lol


----------



## Bulldog (Nov 21, 2013)

I would be Lincoln instead of Don.


----------



## SarahNorthman (Nov 19, 2014)

Ingélou said:


> I would be *Olivia* - from Mollie to Ollie! :lol:
> 
> However, the character of Olivia in *Twelfth Night* - loyal, emotional, enjoying argy-bargy with her Fool, and given to unrealistic vows - is not too unlike.
> 
> ...


That's so cool that you got Freya! I love Norse mythology! You're a very lucky woman.


----------



## Bulldog (Nov 21, 2013)

musicrom said:


> *Phoenix*?????????
> 
> What kind of name is that? lol


Makes me think of Phoenix Rivers - once almost famous young actor, but he died young.


----------



## Krummhorn (Feb 18, 2007)

Tripp - ok, sort of interesting name. Better than what it picked (Santiago) for my middle name :lol:


----------



## Harmonie (Mar 24, 2007)

(Sorry for the bump, I'm bored and looking through topics a few pages back)

It says Chloe. Eh... I think I'll stick with the year I was born. Don't really understand the appeal in these Chloe/Zoe names these days...


----------



## Art Rock (Nov 28, 2009)

I had to Anglicize my name to get it to work. Instead of "Henry" (Hennie) I would now be Jose. Ay, caramba!


----------



## Cosmos (Jun 28, 2013)

James. Eh ok then.

My other decade names aren't obscure names either
2000s: John, 
1990s: Ryan, 
1980s: William, 
1970s: Kevin, 
1960s: Timothy, 
1950s: Gary, 
1940s: George, 
1930s: Joseph, 
1920s: Thomas, 
1910s: Walter, 
1900s: Edward, 
1890s: Harry


----------



## Tristan (Jan 5, 2013)

I would be *Jace*.

Ahh it's so trendy and modern...bleh. At least it's not "Greyson". Tristan is good enough, thank you.


----------



## Vesteralen (Jul 14, 2011)

Starting from 1890's - William, William, James, William, James, Robert, Robert, James, David, Christopher, Christopher, Michael, *LIAM*


----------



## Posie (Aug 18, 2013)

I got Layla. There's a possible baby name along with Phoenix.


----------



## Badinerie (May 3, 2008)

Abel.....? Well I'm ready and willing!


----------



## Jeff W (Jan 20, 2014)

Jeffrey becomes Luke. Maybe I'm here to rescue someone?


----------



## Barbebleu (May 17, 2015)

I would be, oh, the shame, Greyson!!!


----------

